# Finally, pics of my mods



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

So I finally got a digital camera, so now I will show off a few mods.









This is the aluminum drip cap I used to divert water away from the water heater. I painted it white, and used silicone and stainless screws to install it. Before I did this mod, the inside of the water heater would always get wet.









These are my set of leveling blocks. I have two of each size and they fit in between the wheels so I only have to back up or pull forward about a foot to get up onto them.









Here's the blocking boxes, etc. packed in the outside storage compartment of our 21RS. The one block of wood on edge is my portable "stump" for chopping wood.









This is the rest of my gear stowed, it's a lot but it all fits.









Privacy curtain to enclose the bath and bunks in the front of our 21RS. No more exposing yourself to the world if the bathroom door is open. Also allows us to watch television after the girls go to bed.









Trailer in the driveway. I use a lot of blocks to get it level since the driveway is sloped.









I use these pieces of plywood and 2 x 10's to block up the trailer level. By using the 2 x 10 under the front wheels, both axles are taking the weight of the trailer even though it is jacked way up in front.









I added a switch to be able to turn the electric element in the water heater on and off. Ours didn't come with one on the panel and we had to use the breaker.










Not a big mod, but putting a piece of cardboard on the linoleum inside the bike door compartment protects it from all of the gear that I put in there.

That's it for now,

Mike


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Hmmm something didn't work....all I see is "User posted image" in your text

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Screwed something up, I'll check it out.

Mike


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Think I got it now

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

Your drip rail idea. I am assuming that it is there to prevent rain water from getting in.

My water tank drips water on a regular basis but it comes on from the bottom.

What size of screws did you use and did you chamfer the ends?

Thor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thor,

Yes, it is to stop rainwater from the gutter above. I used #6 stainles pan head screws. The drip rail was a stock length I bought and cut down. I bent the ends over a piece of pipe.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

Thanks. How far did you extend past the water heater door?

Thor

PS - Sorry for all the questions, but this ones got my attention.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I cut it about 2 inches longer than the door width.

Mike


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

All mods look nice. Great job. Instead of linoleum, I used indoor/outdoor carpet to protect the storage area under the bunks. Works well...

Jose


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I should carpet that area of the floor. Nice mods Mike!


----------

